# Nice kenpo chat



## Manny (Mar 11, 2013)

Today I had a nice facebook chat with my ex kenpo karate sensei, we open our minds and our herats about his kenpo karate and my tkd and he told me an interesting thing. Sensei knows inside of me there is a kenpoka or kenpoist and he knows that I can be a very nice kenpo man but he realices I am in my confort zone inside tkd because it's the martial art I've been doing for nearly 20+ years.

Faith?? who knows, the thing is today I found him in the facebook chat and he told me things about me I knew but naver talked with anyone and all true.

Sensei told me Kenpo is waiting for me and the day I take the cahce again I will be recived in his dojo.

I feel something weird inside of me cause, kenpo is the fisrt martial art I've done with enthusiasm and the one that I trained for more than a year, and I consider the kenpo one of the nices martial arts.

I told sensei the only thing I dislike about kenpo are the katas, but all the rest is for me a very good thing.

I think is time to re evaluate things and give Kenpo another chance or try, my black gi is hanging infront my bed since a few months.

Manny


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 11, 2013)

Manny said:


> Today I had a nice facebook chat with my ex kenpo karate sensei, we open our minds and our herats about his kenpo karate and my tkd and he told me an interesting thing. Sensei knows inside of me there is a kenpoka or kenpoist and he knows that I can be a very nice kenpo man but he realices I am in my confort zone inside tkd because it's the martial art I've been doing for nearly 20+ years.
> 
> Faith?? who knows, the thing is today I found him in the facebook chat and he told me things about me I knew but naver talked with anyone and all true.
> 
> ...


Which Kata don't you like?


----------



## Manny (Mar 11, 2013)

Touch Of Death said:


> Which Kata don't you like?



The only ones I've ever seen are the fisrt ones, number 1, 2 and meybe 3, I don't like them because I see them elaborated and for me not self defense related, but maybe I could be wrong, for example, I like okinawan/japanese katas the most and then the korean poomsae but the kenpo ones .... mmmm I don't feeel confortable with them and in some cases a little weird.

Manny


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 11, 2013)

Manny said:


> The only ones I've ever seen are the fisrt ones, number 1, 2 and meybe 3, I don't like them because I see them elaborated and for me not self defense related, but maybe I could be wrong, for example, I like okinawan/japanese katas the most and then the korean poomsae but the kenpo ones .... mmmm I don't feeel confortable with them and in some cases a little weird.
> 
> Manny


Are you saying you feel the footwork is unrealistic? I just can't picture a lack of reality in the first few forms. What specific thing, or move is un-realistic?
Sean


----------



## Yondanchris (Mar 12, 2013)

It's nice to see instructors seeing the value in cross-training, especially when you talk about diverse arts like TKD and Kenpo. 
I thankfully have never had this problem, but I am glad you went about it this way! You have to look out for those guys 
in the black Gi's .... (hearing "men in black" being played in the background!) 

[video=youtube_share;eJd_FpS3nPQ]http://youtu.be/eJd_FpS3nPQ[/video]



Manny said:


> Today I had a nice facebook chat with my ex kenpo karate sensei, we open our minds and our herats about his kenpo karate and my tkd and he told me an interesting thing. Sensei knows inside of me there is a kenpoka or kenpoist and he knows that I can be a very nice kenpo man but he realices I am in my confort zone inside tkd because it's the martial art I've been doing for nearly 20+ years.
> 
> Faith?? who knows, the thing is today I found him in the facebook chat and he told me things about me I knew but naver talked with anyone and all true.
> 
> ...


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 12, 2013)

Manny said:


> The only ones I've ever seen are the fisrt ones, number 1, 2 and meybe 3, I don't like them because I see them elaborated and for me not self defense related, but maybe I could be wrong, for example, I like okinawan/japanese katas the most and then the korean poomsae but the kenpo ones .... mmmm I don't feeel confortable with them and in some cases a little weird.
> 
> Manny



What style/branch of kenpo?  If it is based on Ed Parker's kenpo, then it would be Short 1, Long 1, Short 2, Long 2, and so on.  Those first 4 forms are designed to really impart principles of combat and not necessarily specific techniques.  When you get to Short 3, the forms are all technique based meaning the form will have a theme and the "moves" are the self-defense techniques that you have learned that are all applicable to that theme.  For example, Short 3 is the escape set and all the techniques are counters to grabs and holds.  After you have learned much of the system, you will see that the moves in Short/Long 1&2 are really master key ideas for the rest of the self-defense techniques.  For example, short 1 teaches you how to move back out of danger, then long 1 teaches you how to move back out of danger and then counter attack.  Short 2 starts to teach you how to move INTO the attack with your own attack.

For some, understanding them increases their "like" of the form, but sometimes it is just one of those personal preferences.


----------



## Milt G. (Apr 22, 2013)

I can't see anything "un-self-defense" related in the beginning Kenpo katas...
Perhaps it is the presentation of the emphasis at your school?
There is quite a bit of "personal expression" in how Kenpo is practiced and taught.
Different students, and teachers, get different ideas from the material.

An interesting observation, to say the least.
Thanks, Manny...
Milt G.


----------

